

My Weekend Project: Famous For - Meet awesome people - demnior
http://befamousfor.com/en
Hey there,
I'm Philipp from Germany and I've created this web applications to improve my skills in Rails development.<p>I would really like to hear your thoughts about this site.<p>Thanks!
======
demnior
Hey there, I'm Philipp from Germany and I've created this web applications to
improve my skills in Rails development.

This Project provides a way where you have a profile page which displays all
the characteristics for which you are famous for. Other users can view your
profile by clicking the "discover"-link (this will pick a random user). If
they like to, they can connect with you.

I would really like to hear your thoughts about this site.

Thanks!

------
ColinWright
No "About" page? I'm not going to log in without have _some_ idea what this is
about.

~~~
demnior
Thank you for your comment! Lessons learned! Really forgot it :-( Really
appreciate it!

